# Lightning maroon clown



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

only 1 available , very rare! crazy blue color. it ate some blueberries last night and morphed. if you get it back on a regular fish food diet I assume it will revert to its original colors....








its not for sale trade only
willing to trade for 2 Jamaican beef paties


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

Still have to post a price as per rules


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Sure ... I'll give ya a boxful of spicy Jamaican beef patties mon ... for IT!!!


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

Do you prefer Patty King or Patty Palace?


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

Addicted said:


> Do you prefer Patty King or Patty Palace?


if that even a question?
PATTY KING 4 LIFE


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I offered you $1000 for it. Lol


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Bets tasting clown there is!


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Running to Randy's patties, see you in 10min


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you for selling the clownfish to me.


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry everyone. You guys are too late.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

gtareef said:


> Thank you for selling the clownfish to me.


 is going to look amazing in your black carpet anemone


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Fragbox, you've been warned before. Post is in wrong section.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't have to drive far to steal it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'll trade you for a $25,000 fish I just bought 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

NIck name "PattyMan"


----------

